# Net wrap



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Whats the best deal on 51" cover edge wrap youve seen?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't use 51" but I get some 64" x 7000 from Pritchett Net Wrap.Was the best price around and have had good luck with it.Can click on his ad on the right side of page.


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

Pretty Good Twine Co.


----------



## ROJOGA (Jan 24, 2010)

Vermeer makes great stuff. John Deere dealers sale there net and we have found it works great (it's green tint of course). Check with your local feed store. Ag Co sales a generic brand but it is hit and miss. If you find the wrap knotting up or not getting full coverage on your bales-stop that buy all together.


----------



## AGCO Driver (Nov 6, 2009)

JJ Pritchett has some great heavy duty wrap and great prices.

Pritchett Twine, Net Wrap and Ag Sales of North Central Nebraska


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ROJOGA said:


> Vermeer makes great stuff. John Deere dealers sale there net and we have found it works great (it's green tint of course). Check with your local feed store. Ag Co sales a generic brand but it is hit and miss. If you find the wrap knotting up or not getting full coverage on your bales-stop that buy all together.


Vermeer doesn't make net or any other baler mfg that I know of.They more than likely have it made to their specs and have their label put on it.John Deere net is made by Tama.Only thing different is the color,green costs more of course:rolleyes:


----------

